# Ткачев и резорбция грыжи



## Gatselko (16 Июл 2019)

Есть такой доктор из Волгограда. Активно так продвигает идею резорбции грыж. У меня грыжа 15*20 мм L4-L5. Грядёт операция. Неврологи (2 разных) утверждают что операция неизбежна. Однозначно и без вариантов. Доктор Ткачев утверждает, что чем больше грыжа, тем легче поддаётся резорбции (заочная консультация с ним, сейчас смотрит мои мрт). Лечение, естественно, платное. 
Хотелось бы послушать мнения докторов. И конечно, всех кто, возможно, лечился у этого доктора.


----------



## Ares (16 Июл 2019)

@Gatselko, я лечилась, только не у него, а у Епифанова. Они вместе эту методику придумали. Лечилась в Самаре в марте. Сейчас у них своя клиника в Москве. Впечатление неоднозначное. У меня главный симптом-головокружение. Они считают, что головокружения от грыж быть не может. Но на этом форуме и на других люди пишут обратное. Если давит грыжа на спинной мозг - будут головокружения. Двое знакомых после операции на шейном отделе, диски меняли на импланты, головокружения сразу прошли, зрение восстановилось, у одной женщины только остались иногда боли в ноге....сказали последствие миелопатии, она 5 лет тянула с операцией. Что делали в клинике....мануальное воздействие 3 раза за 2 недели лечения, массажи каждый день, прп терапия, кровь брали и отделяли плазму.....потом кололи рядом с позвоночником, криотерапия, кололи озоном, больновато так, иглоукалывание и лазер, 1 раз сделали увт. Сначала чуть лучше стало, потом по симптомам все вернулось....говорят надо 2-3 курса у них проходить....в Самаре почти 60тыс курс, кстати, ни чеков ни документов не дают, ну да ладно, лишь бы помогло), в Москве вроде как 42 тысячи. Самого Ткачева или Епифанова не всегда в клинике можно найти, они постоянно в разъездах. В итоге сказали, что возможно я невротик))), однако их местный психолог опроверг их догадки. Марсель его звали, приятный, спокойный в общении, научил упражнению на релаксацию, но я собственно и так знала упражнения. МРТ после лечения у них пока не делала. Грыжи у меня небольшие 3мм, но 3 штуки друг за другом. МРТ они смотрят при тебе, снимок рентгеновский....анализы. Как только заикаешься, что зрение нечеткое-сразу невротик. Но спрашивается, как у моих знакомых по форумам женщин, почему-то все с шеями оказались женщины, у всех проблема со зрением, шаткость походки, головокружение, онемение пальцев на руке, плеч, даже ног слабость была у одной оказались от грыж. Удалили грыжи, все пишут, на первый-второй день точно и зрение восстановилось и головокружения прошли, онемение у кого-то на 2-3 день, у кого-то через неделю-две прошли. Сколько врачей-столько мнений. А если не могут вылечить-всегда можно невротиком назвать и все.


----------



## Владимир Воротынцев (16 Июл 2019)

Ребята просто вложили много "бабок" в рекламу и антураж. Это прекрасно действует на легко подверженных  манипулированию людей. Как в МЛМ бизнесе.


----------



## Ares (16 Июл 2019)

@Владимир Воротынцев, тут тоже все неоднозначно. Некоторым помогает лечение, но не факт, что именно их лечение, возможно просто уменьшение грыжи со временем. Я много читала литературы и нашей, но ее мало, и западной, пишут, что полное исчезновение грыжи и рубец на ее месте невозможно без оперативного вмешательства. А если грыжа полностью не исчезает без операции, стоит ли лечиться консервативно? Особенно если симптомы качество жизни сводят на минимум? Такое ощущение, что быстрее лекарство от рака изобретут, чем консервативно избавляться от грыжи научатся.

Уважаемые нейрохирурги, участники форума, скажите пожалуйста. Часто вашими пациентами являются люди с грыжами межпозвонковыми шейного отдела с симптомами головокружений, ухудшений зрения и онемения определенных пальцев на руке?


----------



## Shadowhawk (16 Июл 2019)

Ares написал(а):


> Я много читала литературы и нашей, но ее мало, и западной, пишут, что полное исчезновение грыжи и рубец на ее месте невозможно без оперативного вмешательства.


Неправильную какую-то литературу читали. 85% грыж рассасываются фагоцитами и макрофагами - это естественный процесс. А рубец вообще сразу начинает образовываться


----------



## Gatselko (16 Июл 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Ребята просто вложили много "бабок" в рекламу и антураж. Это прекрасно действует на легко подверженных  манипулированию людей. Как в МЛМ бизнесе.


Спасибо!


Ares написал(а):


> @Gatselko, я лечилась, только не у него, а у Епифанова. Они вместе эту методику придумали. Лечилась в Самаре в марте. Сейчас у них своя клиника в Москве. Впечатление неоднозначное. У меня главный симптом-головокружение. Они считают, что головокружения от грыж быть не может. Но на этом форуме и на других люди пишут обратное. Если давит грыжа на спинной мозг - будут головокружения. Двое знакомых после операции на шейном отделе, диски меняли на импланты, головокружения сразу прошли, зрение восстановилось, у одной женщины только остались иногда боли в ноге....сказали последствие миелопатии, она 5 лет тянула с операцией. Что делали в клинике....мануальное воздействие 3 раза за 2 недели лечения, массажи каждый день, прп терапия, кровь брали и отделяли плазму.....потом кололи рядом с позвоночником, криотерапия, кололи озоном, больновато так, иглоукалывание и лазер, 1 раз сделали увт. Сначала чуть лучше стало, потом по симптомам все вернулось....говорят надо 2-3 курса у них проходить....в Самаре почти 60тыс курс, кстати, ни чеков ни документов не дают, ну да ладно, лишь бы помогло), в Москве вроде как 42 тысячи. Самого Ткачева или Епифанова не всегда в клинике можно найти, они постоянно в разъездах. В итоге сказали, что возможно я невротик))), однако их местный психолог опроверг их догадки. Марсель его звали, приятный, спокойный в общении, научил упражнению на релаксацию, но я собственно и так знала упражнения. МРТ после лечения у них пока не делала. Грыжи у меня небольшие 3мм, но 3 штуки друг за другом. МРТ они смотрят при тебе, снимок рентгеновский....анализы. Как только заикаешься, что зрение нечеткое-сразу невротик. Но спрашивается, как у моих знакомых по форумам женщин, почему-то все с шеями оказались женщины, у всех проблема со зрением, шаткость походки, головокружение, онемение пальцев на руке, плеч, даже ног слабость была у одной оказались от грыж. Удалили грыжи, все пишут, на первый-второй день точно и зрение восстановилось и головокружения прошли, онемение у кого-то на 2-3 день, у кого-то через неделю-две прошли. Сколько врачей-столько мнений. А если не могут вылечить-всегда можно невротиком назвать и все.


Спасибо за такой содержательный ответ!


----------



## Ares (16 Июл 2019)

Shadowhawk написал(а):


> Неправильную какую-то литературу читали. 85% грыж рассасываются фагоцитами и макрофагами - это естественный процесс. А рубец вообще сразу начинает образовываться


Если так, то я очень рада, буду еще образовываться. А может ссылками поделитесь, если здесь можно, на какую-то научную литературу, где написано, что грыжи действительно исчезают полностью и на их месте образуется рубец.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (17 Июл 2019)

Ares написал(а):


> В итоге сказали, что возможно я невротик)))


Ахаха... у него это любимая тема, даже видео пилит на тему сложных пациентов  невротиков.

Еще что меня убило, так его очередной друг-тренер,который становой тягой грыжи лечит.
сам епифанов с грыжей, плечи больные, но пропагандирует спорт (не ,ну так-то молодец, конечно)

их уникальная методика рассасывания - это чисто коммерческий трюк думаю, просто терапию делают и все.

Хотя я не критик епифанова, его видео мне помогли самому себя реабилитировать.


Ares написал(а):


> Если так, то я очень рада, буду еще образовываться. А может ссылками поделитесь, если здесь можно, на какую-то научную литературу, где написано, что грыжи действительно исчезают полностью и на их месте образуется рубец.


да это не рубец  скорее, а что-то типа пробки в порванном диске. организм себя латает как могет.


----------



## Ares (17 Июл 2019)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> сам епифанов с грыжей, плечи больные, но пропагандирует спорт (не ,ну так-то молодец, конечно)


Думаю грыжи и плечи это результат работы массажистом, знала 2х массажистов, у обоих плечи больные, у одного в шее грыжа, у второго в пояснице.


Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> их уникальная методика рассасывания - это чисто коммерческий трюк думаю, просто терапию делают и все.


50-50, с одной стороны есть снимки людей, уменьшается, есть вероятность, что их лечение способствует. С другой-грыжи склонны некоторые к уменьшению, как понять, от их лечения уменьшилась или просто время прошло. Снимки с уменьшением грыж демонстрируют, но сколько их осталось без изменения или подросли, молчат. Однако, не скупятся на оборудование в клиники, лазер новый, дорогой, увт аппарат хороший очень, бтл, криотерапия. Многие ведь до сих пор пиявками обещают грыжи вылечить или гомеопатией немецкой. А эти двое хоть оборудованием хорошим вооружились. От боли многим помогают, это знаю. Но как с грыжами, сомнения меня берут.


----------



## nk9989 (18 Июл 2019)

@Ares, а болями в пояснице которые возникают не от грыжи они занимаются?


----------



## Ares (18 Июл 2019)

@nk9989, да, у них есть массажисты, увт, сами они мануальные терапевты, неврологи. Пока я там была, основной народ с болями был и от грыж и нет....


----------



## nk9989 (18 Июл 2019)

Ares написал(а):


> @nk9989, да, у них есть массажисты, увт, сами они мануальные терапевты, неврологи. Пока я там была, основной народ с болями был и от грыж и нет....


Спасибо,попробуем обратиться может помогут.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (19 Июл 2019)

Ares написал(а):


> Думаю грыжи и плечи это результат работы массажистом


тут думать и нечего)) он сам говорит, что на спорте покалечился, ему как врачу видней.

Гомеопатией он тоже лечит, о чем говорит тоже сам.



Ares написал(а):


> 50-50, с одной стороны есть снимки людей, уменьшается, есть вероятность, что их лечение способствует.


Ну естественно терапия как-то должна помогать, иначе зачем. То что он в невротики записывает если не может помочь, это , конечно, минус ему.


----------



## Ares (19 Июл 2019)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Гомеопатией он тоже лечит, о чем говорит тоже сам.


Вот этого я не знала. Мне там никто про гомеопатию не заикался и не предлагал.


----------



## Shadowhawk (19 Июл 2019)

@Ares, он её беременным назначает, которым ничего другого нельзя


----------



## Ares (19 Июл 2019)

А по поводу неврозов разных, то живя в мегаполисе много кто им подвержен, однако, утверждать, что проблемы со зрением и головокружения-это невроз чистой воды нельзя. Практика говорит об обратном, я уже и сама начала допускать мысль относительно невротиков и себя к ним причисляла,это никак не оскорбляло меня, главное понять причину и вылечить. Пошла к психотерапевтам, психологам, 3х разных обошла, ничего не нашли, легкий невроз обусловленный моими симптомами, релаксу научили, видео выслали. Ничего принимать из таблеток не назначили, все сказали, что у вас в этом нет необходимости, вы не наш пациент. Потом только стала искать и нашла людей с моими симптомами и грыжами в шоп. После операции симптомы их прошли. Можно конечно за уши притянуть психосоматику и то, что они ждали улучшения после операции и вот, чудо, зрение сразу нормализовалось и головокружения прошли. Кстати, и на этом форуме в теме про эндопротез м6 на 16 странице мужчина писал точно такие же симптомы с грыжами на 2х уровнях в шее.Оперировался-симптомы ушли, https://www.medhouse.ru/threads/9961/page-16.



Shadowhawk написал(а):


> @Ares, он её беременным назначает, которым ничего другого нельзя


Точно. Вспомнила, беременным и старикам со множеством хронических болезней.


----------



## nk9989 (31 Июл 2019)

Был на приеме у Ткачева в Москве. Посмотрел МРТ, выслушал жалобы(скованность, ноющая боль в пояснице, блуждающие боли в ногах около года), как лечился в течении этого года. В итоге предложил пройти у них курс лечения. Но сказал сразу может не помочь.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (20 Авг 2019)

Вот так работаешь, работаешь )) А потом случайно кто-то скидывает ссылку, где идет обсуждение тебя )). Но все по плану, и меня предупреждали, что чем больше шума с резорбцией будет, тем больше будет и обсуждений.


Отвечу сразу на некоторые вопросы, которые были выше 



Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Ребята просто вложили много "бабок" в рекламу и антураж. Это прекрасно действует на легко подверженных манипулированию людей. Как в МЛМ бизнесе.




1) Я бы сказал, что вложили много денег в оборудование, которое хорошо зарекомендовало себя в физиотерапии и реабилитации и успешно применяется и в Европе, и в США, и в России. К сожалению, времена, где лечат "на коленке" потихоньку проходят, и их место занимают технологии. Так что не вижу здесь ничего плохого. Минус один, к сожалению, все дорого, учитывая сегодняшний курс валюты ((. В Рекламу, можно сказать, что не вкладывали, потому что пока отлаживаем процесс работы в Москве (потому что мы не ожидали такого "кадрового голода"). Но будем, как только станем полностью уверены в качестве.


2) Кому интересно почитать про саму резорбцию, вот ссылка на нашу статью, где мы собрали почти все последние исследования по резорбции https://zen.yandex.ru/media/id/5b37...ejpozvonkovogo-diska-5cfb654effef1800aea8d3c6


3) Последнее время нас немножко "хейтят" в плане резорбции. Так вот для всех поясняю. Никто не приходит к нам (имею в виду пациентов) для того, чтобы уменьшить грыжу. А приходят, потому что болит и беспокоит, потому что они уже перепробовали все торговые наименования НПВС, потому что все неврологи твердят им, что грыжа или секвестр никуда не денется, и потому что у некоторых из них уже есть направление на операцию.  И резорбция -  это всего лишь объективный результат лечения, который мы можем инструментально подтвердить. То есть помимо субъективного момента - улучшения состояния пациента, мы подкрепляем это объективными данными. 

Медицина должна быть максимально объективна. Сейчас не средние века, и сахар в крови на глаз никто не определяет, камни в желчном пузыре определяют не на ощупь, а по УЗИ, язву желудка диагностируют не на основании жалоб, а на основании ФГДС. И потом результаты лечения даже этих заболеваний подтверждают также инструментально. 


4) Еще одна любимая тема для "хейта" - "Грыжа и так уменьшается без всего".  Так никто с этим не спорит и даже наоборот, мы пытаемся донести это в массы не только пациентов, но и врачей (поверьте большинство не знает о резорбции, как не странно бы это звучало в век интернета). 

Острая грыжа диска - это повреждение ткани. И любое повреждение ткани в живом организме всегда будет стремиться к заживлению. И не важно, грыжа это, мышца, фасция или сустав. Время будет лечить любую из этих тканей. 

И медицина должна просто этому помочь, или хотя бы не мешать! Весь вопрос упирается во время, за которое это происходит, и в состояние пациента (то есть как он это переносит)

Мы научились это делать достаточно эффективно и быстро. Это не говорит о том, что Клиника ТкачеваЕпифанова идеальна и последняя инстанция, а говорит о том, что мы объединили несколько методик лечения и получили достойный результат. 

Мы, наверное, вообще единственные из частных клиник, кто ведет исследования резорбции на МРТ и исследования цитокинов в крови на разных стадиях резорбции с Инвитро.


5) Вы будете удивлены, но тот, кто говорит, что знает о резорбции все - врет. Всех ее компонентов не знаем даже мы (Хотя мы знаем уже гораздо больше, учитывая промежуточные данные из исследования крови на цитокины и несколько тысяч МРТ, которые мы просмотрели за последние годы). Как только все станет известно, качество лечения можно будет несомненно повысить. И когда-нибудь в будущем кто-то скажет: "Ткачев и Епифанов - это уже прошлый век, динозавры", и грыжи будет лечить как-то по-другому ))))


6)  





nk9989 написал(а):


> Был на приеме у Ткачева в Москве. Посмотрел МРТ, выслушал жалобы (скованность, ноющая боль в пояснице, блуждающие боли в ногах около года), как лечился в течении этого года. В итоге предложил пройти у них курс лечения. Но сказал сразу может не помочь.




Я стараюсь максимально честно и объективно давать прогноз по лечению. Потому что считаю, что это одно из основных качеств нормального врача: доступно рассказать пациенту о всех возможных вариантах и дать ему право выбора. Не принуждать лечиться, не пугать! А именно дать право выбора. Может это не совсем в стиле коммерческой медицины, зато совесть будет чиста! 



7) 



Ares написал(а):


> Думаю грыжи и плечи это результат работы массажистом, знала 2х массажистов, у обоих плечи больные, у одного в шее грыжа, у второго в пояснице.
> 
> 50-50, с одной стороны есть снимки людей, уменьшается, есть вероятность, что их лечение способствует. С другой-грыжи склонны некоторые к уменьшению, как понять, от их лечения уменьшилась или просто время прошло. Снимки с уменьшением грыж демонстрируют, но сколько их осталось без изменения или подросли, молчат. Однако, не скупятся на оборудование в клиники, лазер новый, дорогой, увт аппарат хороший очень, бтл, криотерапия. Многие ведь до сих пор пиявками обещают грыжи вылечить или гомеопатией немецкой. А эти двое хоть оборудованием хорошим вооружились. От боли многим помогают, это знаю. Но как с грыжами, сомнения меня берут.




Мы не всем помогаем. И на приеме я об этом говорю и в своем аккаунте Инста периодически публикую случаи, когда наше лечение оказалось неэффективным, и грыжу пришлось оперировать. Это не говорит о том, что кого-то мы лечим хорошо, а кого-то плохо. Это говорит, что некоторые грыжи не поддаются резорбции (тому может быть много причин - и блокады, и хронический процесс, и какие-то индивидуальные особенности иммунитета. Повторюсь, как писал выше, всех компонентов резорбции еще не знает никто, но мы работает над это проблемой  


Нет методов лечения, которые помогут 100%. И операции тоже иногда оказываются неэффективны, и некоторые потом практически живут в нейрохирургии. И не важно, где вы ее сделали в РФ или Германии.

К сожалению, это реальность - суровая - но другой нет. 


Но мы очень многих спасли от операций, когда другого шанса никто не давал. И это очень "бодрит" в работе и позволяет двигаться дальше. Это позволяет нам "не перегорать"!


Большинство грыж склонны к уменьшению - но я опять повторюсь. Пациент приходит не потому, что его беспокоит размер грыжи, а потому что его беспокоят симптомы, которые она вызывает. И резорбция это все лишь объективный результат субъективного улучшения состояния. 


Если остались вопросы. Задавайте. 


А теперь, как кто-то просил, реклама – «Клиника ТкачевЕпифанова. Мы умеем разговаривать и писать длинные тексты»  )))) 


p.s. возможно, иногда без знаков препинания, но уж простите, пишу быстро, на работе.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Авг 2019)

Да, цены конечно в клинике прямо таки не детские, прием Епифанова - 6 000 (не хило) 
Если сравнить с клиникой доктора Ступина @Доктор Ступин, то прием К.М.Н. стоит 2500, да и набор процедур поразнообразнее будет. У рассматриваемых докторов никаких регалий не обнаружила. Может не нашла.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (20 Авг 2019)

@32Ольга, прием невролога у нас в Москве 1500р, и поверьте, от Епифанова или меня он будет отличаться только фамилией и иногда полом. Так что тут уже личное дело Антона, какую цену он себе ставит за прием. Так как есть много других задач сейчас по организации деятельности и прием пациентов не приоритет для него на данном этапе.
К Доктору Ступину с большим уважением отношусь, это хороший спец. Но как я писал выше, у пациента должен всегда быть выбор к какому врачу идти и где лечиться. И тут дело не в разнообразии процедур, а в результате, который иногда можно получить меньшими средствами.
В настоящее время регалии это не кмн, а стремление к знаниям и постоянное развитие. А то некоторые на КМН застряли в 70х годах. (Не Имею ввиду Доктора Ступина - он хороший )


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Авг 2019)

@Ткачев Александр, То-то и оно, что Епифанов не ставит приоритетной задачей прием пациентов, это не есть хорошо. Многие наверное хотели бы попасть именно к ДОКТОРУ, получить его заключение по лечению.Но за такие деньги, поверьте, не все могут себе это позволить, даже У НАС в Москве. Так что считаю цену сильно завышенной.


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2019)

Я понимаю, что надо сказать спасибо!
Спасибо!

Эта тема продолжение прошлых тем и нового здесь не скажешь, и не сделаешь,
О, НЕУМЕНЬШЕНИИ грыж, если кто-то из врачей и говорит, то либо хирурги (и то скорее просто им говорит некогда, а пациент уде писает в штанишки), либо врач на приёме в поликлинике (ну некогда ему), либо врач из каких-то личных интересов (все бывает).

Стоимость консультации 1500 везде в Москве.
Меньше, до бесплатно - при привлечении пациентов,
Больше, если очередь - чаще, регулировка потока, реже амбиции.

Скорость и эффективность резорбции, процесс индивидуальный.к
Мы пытаемся влиять на него 25 лет, от Карипазима до плазмолифтинга, и получили процентов 15-20 ускорения, не больше.
И главный вывод- этот процесс эффективен только при комплексном подходе, при воздействии и на кровоснабжением и на биомеханику движений. Да, да, и механика важна в этом биологическом процессе.

Доктор Ткачев, передайте Антону, наш разговор о целях и задачах, ещё в разгаре.
Кстати, раз в Москве, то можно и заехать.
Обещали.


----------



## Александр Ткачев (20 Авг 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @Ткачев Александр, То-то и оно, что Епифанов не ставит приоритетной задачей прием пациентов, это не есть хорошо. Многие наверное хотели бы попасть именно к ДОКТОРУ, получить его заключение по лечению.Но за такие деньги, поверьте, не все могут себе это позволить, даже У НАС в Москве. Так что считаю цену сильно завышенной.


Епифанова на всех не хватит, поэтому и есть задача, передать его знания нашим докторам, что уже и сделано. Если кто-то хочет получить какой то волшебный рецепт лекарств, то таких препаратов к сожалению нет и Епифанов нового ничего не напишет. Лечение как правило комплексное и физиотерапевтическое с последующей реабилитацией. И тут одним приемом не отделаешься.

@Доктор Ступин, со всем согласен.
Напишите в личку Ваш номер, Антону передам. Он как раз будет в Москве на следующей неделе. В гости без проблем


----------



## Александр_100 (20 Авг 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> @Ткачев Александр, То-то и оно, что Епифанов не ставит приоритетной задачей прием пациентов, это не есть хорошо. Многие наверное хотели бы попасть именно к ДОКТОРУ, получить его заключение по лечению.Но за такие деньги, поверьте, не все могут себе это позволить, даже У НАС в Москве. Так что считаю цену сильно завышенной.


Доктор больше по интернету пиарится чем лечит людей!
Лучше бы работал, миопрессуру делал например руками, больше с него толку было. А снимать красивые ролики, все они горазды, толку только от них. Они деньги на роликах в ютубе зарабатывают.


----------



## 32Ольга (20 Авг 2019)

Ткачев Александр написал(а):


> Епифанова на всех не хватит, поэтому и есть задача, передать его знания нашим докторам, что уже и сделано. Если кто-то хочет получить какой то волшебный рецепт лекарств, то таких препаратов к сожалению нет и Епифанов нового ничего не напишет. Лечение как правило комплексное и физиотерапевтическое с последующей реабилитацией. И тут одним приемом не отделаешься


Жаль, очень жаль, а Федор Петрович, успевает всех пациентов принять (покрутить, пощупать, надавить где надо, постучать молоточком, уколоть иголкой), еще принять срочных пациентов между очередью пациентов, ответить на вопросы пришедших и выходящих с процедур и более того и кроме того....


----------



## Александр Ткачев (20 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Доктор больше по интернету пиарится чем лечит людей!
> Лучше бы работал, миопрессуру делал например руками, больше с него толку было. А снимать красивые ролики, все они горазды, толку только от них. Они деньги на роликах в ютубе зарабатывают.


Раскрою коммерческий секрет Антона. На рекламе, которая показывается перед его роликами он зарабатывает 200-300 долларов )). Вот на это и живет )


32Ольга написал(а):


> Жаль, очень жаль, а Федор Петрович, успевает всех пациентов принять (покрутить, пощупать, надавить где надо, постучать молоточком, уколоть иголкой), еще принять срочных пациентов между очередью пациентов, ответить на вопросы пришедших и выходящих с процедур и более того и кроме того....


Так и Антон успевает и по такой же схеме как Федор Петрович. Просто иногда желающих больше, чем времени. И второй момент, всегда при открытие новых клиник находится текущая административная работа, которую тоже надо делать. Все устаканится - и Антон будет как Федор Петрович


----------



## Доктор Ступин (20 Авг 2019)

89037991188

«Как Федор Петрович», не надо. Надо лучше! Не мне оценивать. Вы молодцы!
Я уже закрываю клиники, когда их много не уследить, перестаёшь быть доктором!
Теперь только отделения и те, в пределах пешего доступа.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (20 Авг 2019)

Еще б Епифанова на этот форум и чтобы вы почаще дискутировали , вот было бы интересно читать в образовательных целях


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (20 Авг 2019)

Я тут посмотрел очередное видео его, говорит "не идите за здоровьем к врачам". Такому врачу и  6к за консультацию не жалко.


----------



## nk9989 (20 Авг 2019)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> Еще б Епифанова на этот форум и чтобы вы почаще дискутировали , вот было бы интересно читать в образовательных целях


Согласен полностью, было бы здорово.


----------



## Роман Вадимович (20 Авг 2019)

Владимир Воротынцев написал(а):


> Ребята просто вложили много "бабок" в рекламу и антураж. Это прекрасно действует на легко подверженных  манипулированию людей. Как в МЛМ бизнесе.


Ох уж эти горе-разоблачители... Не потрудились и 5 минут поискать информацию по теме, а про "манипуляции" ввернуть не забудут. Как раз в рекламу никаких "бабок" не вкладывали. Вы ткнули пальцем в небо и промахнулись)))


----------



## Дмитрийbok (21 Авг 2019)

32Ольга написал(а):


> Да, цены конечно в клинике прямо таки не детские, прием Епифанова - 6 000 (не хило)
> Если сравнить с клиникой доктора Ступина @Доктор Ступин, то прием К.М.Н. стоит 2500, да и набор процедур поразнообразнее будет. У рассматриваемых докторов никаких регалий не обнаружила. Может не нашла.


У нас в городе просто прием обычного платного невролога 2000-2500 цена.... Просто придти поговорить 30 минут....


----------



## Доктор Ступин (21 Авг 2019)

У нас 1500, в стандарте.


----------



## Sergei_Vorobey (21 Авг 2019)

Дмитрийbok написал(а):


> прием обычного платного невролога 2000-2500


при российских зарплатах в 15-30 тр лучше не идти за здоровьем к врачам, правильно Епифанов говорит)


----------



## Александр_100 (21 Авг 2019)

Я сколько не общался с врачами зрелого возраста, те что в медицине лет 40 отработали. Все говорят, что надо что-то менять, все загнулось. Медицина никого почти не лечит. И главное предлагают разумные идеи как мне кажется.


----------



## nk9989 (21 Авг 2019)

Александр_100 написал(а):


> Доктор больше по интернету пиарится чем лечит людей!
> Лучше бы работал, миопрессуру делал например руками, больше с него толку было. А снимать красивые ролики, все они горазды, толку только от них. Они деньги на роликах в ютубе зарабатывают.


А вы были у него на лечении? Откуда такие выводы?


----------



## Александр_100 (23 Авг 2019)

nk9989 написал(а):


> А вы были у него на лечении? Откуда такие выводы?


На лечении у него не был. У него роликов на ютубе много, по ним легко можно сделать вывод какими методами он лечит. В некоторых его роликах есть рациональное зерно. Но не во всех. Я сторонник работы с мышцами по средством миопрессуры, а Епифанов в основном блоки щелкает, что проще, там где быстрые деньги и много пиара.
А миопрессура это очень тяжелый труд. Вылечить больные мышцы, которые как раз и привели к этим блокам - очень сложно!
Я считаю с начало нужно убрать все МФС, и тогда уже будет видно нужно блоки щелкать или нет. Я больше чем уверен, человеку в большинстве случаев значительно лучше станет и щелкать блоки возможно не придется.
Понятно, что всякие случаи бывают и грыжи большие и листезы и переломы и т.п. Миопрессура не волшебство. Но очень хороший способ лечения. Просто медицина официальная не хочет признать это, т.к. тогда вся их огромная система с блокадами, таблетками и т.п. летит просто в там-тарарым и нужно будет кардинально менять систему образования в медицине.

Все очень просто по сути! И тенденция к этому постепенно идет. Люди объединяются в группы МФС и работают друг с другом бесплатно. Ты меня лечишь, я тебя. Только нужно научиться чувствовать руками мышцы! В такой системе не нужны деньги! Не нужны эти которые наживаются на чужом горе! А главное загоняют все человечество в это горе. Начиная от плохих продуктов питания, продажи ненужных лекарств, процедур и т.п.


----------



## nk9989 (23 Авг 2019)

@Александр_100, а как я понял сейчас у них другой метод лечения. А в остальном с вами согласен на все сто. Полностью поддерживаю.


----------



## zar123 (27 Авг 2019)

Ткачев Александр написал(а):


> @32Ольга, прием невролога у нас в Москве 1500р, и поверьте, от Епифанова или меня он будет отличаться только фамилией и иногда полом. Так что тут уже личное дело Антона, какую цену он себе ставит за прием. Так как есть много других задач сейчас по организации деятельности и прием пациентов не приоритет для него на данном этапе.


хороший и правильный ответ, также считаю, что ценой (6 тыс за прием) доктор Епифанов регулирует поток пациентов к себе на запись, я также смотрю его видео на йотубе. У Епифанова талант, рассказать о сложном (как на меня) простыми словами и понятными действиями (показывает, как нужно делать те или иные упражнения , чтоб решить ту или иную проблему с позвоночником). И это приятно, что их клиника открылась в Москве. Ведь верно-чем больше выбор =тем лучше нам, у кого проблемы с позвоночником. Всем смело рекомендую канал Епифанова на йотубе, кто хочет узнать, как с помощью тех или иных упражнений решить ту или иную проблему.

и еще понял для себя, что лучше если болит спина, идти сразу решать проблему в специализированную клинику, врач, даже в платной клинике, будет подходить к решению проблемы с вашей спиной, чисто медикаментозно. 
Также задавался себе вопросом -стоит ли идти на прием к главному врачу, за 6 тыс рублей, скорей всего цена за раскрученность на йотубе, и в клинике, другие врачи, также придерживаются определенной схемы лечения. Так сказать, гл. врач подобрал под себя команду единомишленников и набор оборудования, тоисть клиника действует определенными схемами лечения, при той или иной проблеме.


----------



## nk9989 (27 Авг 2019)

zar123 написал(а):


> хороший и правильный ответ, также считаю, что ценой (6 тыс за прием) доктор Епифанов регулирует поток пациентов к себе на запись, я также смотрю его видео на йотубе. У Епифанова талант, рассказать о сложном (как на меня) простыми словами и понятными действиями (показывает, как нужно делать те или иные упражнения , чтоб решить ту или иную проблему с позвоночником). И это приятно, что их клиника открылась в Москве. Ведь верно-чем больше выбор =тем лучше нам, у кого проблемы с позвоночником. Всем смело рекомендую канал Епифанова на йотубе, кто хочет узнать, как с помощью тех или иных упражнений решить ту или иную проблему.
> 
> и еще понял для себя, что лучше если болит спина, идти сразу решать проблему в специализированную клинику, врач, даже в платной клинике, будет подходить к решению проблемы с вашей спиной, чисто медикаментозно.
> Также задавался себе вопросом -стоит ли идти на прием к главному врачу, за 6 тыс рублей, скорей всего цена за раскрученность на йотубе, и в клинике, другие врачи, также придерживаются определенной схемы лечения. Так сказать, гл. врач подобрал под себя команду единомишленников и набор оборудования, тоисть клиника действует определенными схемами лечения, при той или иной проблеме.


Показывать на ютубе и вести прием в клинике это две большие разницы.


----------



## Александр_100 (28 Авг 2019)

Я в свое время ходил и в платные и бесплатные клинике. Результат этого хождения ноль или даже минус. Сейчас я уже просто не очень верю во всю эту медицину. И Епифанов показывает красивые ролики на ютубе, что он там и как лечит это большой вопрос.
Вообще чтобы был толк от лечения. Я считаю. Нужен целый реабилитационный цент, где и физи процедуры и миопрессура и ЛФК. И жить там месяца два и еще бы бесплатно (так как деньги не у всех есть на такое). А так это все ерунда. 
По этому отдавать Епифанов 6000 руб за прием считаю нет смысла. Он ничего нового не скажет, разве, что вы только вчера заболели!


----------



## Мих В. (25 Мар 2020)

Sergei_Vorobey написал(а):


> тут думать и нечего)) он сам говорит, что на спорте покалечился, ему как врачу видней.
> 
> Гомеопатией он тоже лечит, о чем говорит тоже сам.



Ну, про это он говорит откровенно, что даже если это плацебо, но помогает - почему бы и нет? Возразить трудно.


----------



## Мих В. (25 Мар 2020)

@Ткачев Александр
Доктор, хотелось бы знать ваше мнение о таком методе физиотерпии, как магнтитотерапия. Это шляпа или всё же польза есть?). Имеется ввиду поликлиническое оборудование, конечно, а не браслетики.

Ещё огромная просьба! Вы с доктором Епифановым не чужды спорту, насколько я знаю. Пожалуйста, запилите видос или хотя бы кусок текста про велосипед и поясничные грыжи-листезы. Особенно листезы! 

Про велосипед практически нет толковой информации! Мнения полярные, инфа как правило кочует с одного сайта на другой, копипаста. Есть ли какие-то исследования, данные? Например - велосипед+ начальный ретролистез (или то, что увидел мрт-шник в салоне мрт) - это вообще можно или нельзя сочетать?

Куча велосипедистов вам в ножки поклонятся, серьезно!


Александр_100 написал(а):


> Доктор больше по интернету пиарится чем лечит людей!
> Лучше бы работал, миопрессуру делал например руками, больше с него толку было. А снимать красивые ролики, все они горазды, толку только от них. Они деньги на роликах в ютубе зарабатывают.


Напрасно вы так. Антон Епифанов лучший по видео-контенту с нашими болезнями в русском Ютубе. Он делает огромную просветительскую работу. Наверняка где-то ошибается, но кстати не боится этого признавать. Зачем хейтить хорошее дело?


zar123 написал(а):


> хороший и правильный ответ, также считаю, что ценой (6 тыс за прием) доктор Епифанов регулирует поток пациентов к себе на запись, я также смотрю его видео на йотубе. У Епифанова талант, рассказать о сложном (как на меня) простыми словами и понятными действиями (показывает, как нужно делать те или иные упражнения , чтоб решить ту или иную проблему с позвоночником). И это приятно, что их клиника открылась в Москве. Ведь верно-чем больше выбор =тем лучше нам, у кого проблемы с позвоночником. Всем смело рекомендую канал Епифанова на йотубе, кто хочет узнать, как с помощью тех или иных упражнений решить ту или иную проблему.
> 
> и еще понял для себя, что лучше если болит спина, идти сразу решать проблему в специализированную клинику, врач, даже в платной клинике, будет подходить к решению проблемы с вашей спиной, чисто медикаментозно.
> Также задавался себе вопросом -стоит ли идти на прием к главному врачу, за 6 тыс рублей, скорей всего цена за раскрученность на йотубе, и в клинике, другие врачи, также придерживаются определенной схемы лечения. Так сказать, гл. врач подобрал под себя команду единомишленников и набор оборудования, тоисть клиника действует определенными схемами лечения, при той или иной проблеме.


Думаю, никаких отличий не будет, схема приема одна и та же, так что разумнее заплатить как раз 1500 руб)


----------



## Максим555 (27 Фев 2021)

@Ткачев Александр, можете поделиться ссылкой на рандомизированные клинические плацебоконтроллируемые двойные слепые исследования по Вашему методу? В чем уникальность и авторство? Просто интересно? Ведь про резорбцию давно известно, что она может происходить сама? Так в чем Ваша методика?

Да и в дополнение: магниты и лазеры при лечении боли в спине, во всем мире признаны не доказавшими эффективность, тракции так же не рекомендованы нигде, нет международных протоколов включающих данные манипуляции🤷‍♂️


----------



## Мих В. (6 Июл 2021)

@Максим555, в этом месте пожалуй уместно разместить так называемые "пруфы", то  есть ссылки с подтверждениями про неэффективность (только не статьи журналистов, а подтверждённые исследования). Второе, тракцию в стандартном курсе КТЕ не делают). Третье, благоприятных отзывов о клинике уже предостаточно ,в том числе существует  чат телеграмм с подписчиками более 2000 человек. Там можно услышать и даже увидеть (МРТ) немало успешных историй. Есть и неуспешные, есть и в процессе лечения.


----------



## aav239 (8 Окт 2021)

Мы так и не получили ответа на первоначальный вопрос..


----------



## aav239 (10 Окт 2021)

Мих В. написал(а):


> @Максим555, в этом месте пожалуй уместно разместить так называемые "пруфы", то  есть ссылки с подтверждениями про неэффективность (только не статьи журналистов, а подтверждённые исследования). Второе, тракцию в стандартном курсе КТЕ не делают). Третье, благоприятных отзывов о клинике уже предостаточно ,в том числе существует  чат телеграмм с подписчиками более 2000 человек. Там можно услышать и даже увидеть (МРТ) немало успешных историй. Есть и неуспешные, есть и в процессе лечения.


Чат возможно и сделан для привлечения потока: этакая смесь ботов и реальных людей.
Отзывы о клинике могут тоже боты оформлять.


----------

